# When do I get Promoted?



## DeMoN (Aug 7, 2004)

I  searched all over the site and I cant find where they tell you the ranks and how many posts you need to get them.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 7, 2004)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Aug 1 2004 said:


> For those who want to know, here's the titles you are given for a certain number of posts:
> 
> Newbie: 0-9
> Member: 10-49
> ...



From a few days ago.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Z_Hunter (Aug 7, 2004)

Yeah you guys should really put that somewhere.


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 7, 2004)

Sticky this or something o.O


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 7, 2004)

Got a point. Pinned it goes.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## The Teej (Aug 7, 2004)

Woah... am I Gonna be a GBATemp Fan for a long time, lol.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Tjalian @ Aug 7 2004 said:


> Woah... am I Gonna be a GBATemp Fan for a long time, lol.


Wow. And you wated your custom title with: Finallly I have a Custom Title. Finally is 2 l's btw.


----------



## Xeago (Sep 14, 2004)

Tempest, many thanks for the information.  I am duely sure that I read it some where before, but you stikifying it will allow those who forget to remember again!  Huzzau!

And Goodly Mr. D. Star, thank you for asking a question I never remember to ask!

Many good returns to all!   -X


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Sep 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Tjalian @ Aug 7 2004 said:


> Woah... am I Gonna be a GBATemp Fan for a long time, lol.


Same here


----------



## remisser (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks like 99% of you broke this rule:
"As the others said, you can start customizing it once you get at least 500 posts. Just make sure not to spam just to get as many posts as you can which is the last thing we'd want around here."

I've been here since '02 and I still don't have 500 posts.


----------



## mynimal (Sep 14, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Sep 13 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Tjalian @ Aug 7 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Woah... am I Gonna be a GBATemp Fan for a long time, lol.
> ...


He didn't waste it; you can change it repeatedly.

And isn't it actually 501 posts for a custom title?


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 15, 2004)

QUOTE(Ahi @ Sep 14 2004 said:


> QUOTE(DemonStar @ Sep 13 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Tjalian @ Aug 7 2004 said:
> ...


It is 500 and 1 post won't matter much.


----------



## knl (Sep 20, 2004)

whoa, 500 posts for customizing titles? shit. I guess hell will have frozen before I get that many posts.


----------



## transce080 (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's hoping I get to 500 sometime.


----------



## The Teej (Oct 14, 2004)

Well err... Now its time to get 1000 XD.

lol - and I was only gonna keep that custom title for like.. a few days, hehe. I can't keep my custom title the same for long, hehe.

EDIT: And Demonstar... thats *wasted* W-A-S-T-E-D, not wated.. lol =P. Unfortunate for you to make a typo when correcting someone elses...


----------



## Mehdi (Oct 14, 2004)

I am after my very first promotion!


----------



## mynimal (Oct 14, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Sep 14 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Ahi @ Sep 14 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(DemonStar @ Sep 13 2004 said:
> ...


But it's STILL 501 posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's with you and trying to correct everyones tiny problems and mistakes? When will you mind your own buisness?

(Apologies for my little outburst)


----------



## ziggy:{) (Oct 14, 2004)

yay 25 more posts til i get my promotion!!!!1

(had to spam, sorry)


----------



## Garageboy101 (Oct 26, 2004)

Ass yoiiiiu caan ssee iiii      ammmmmmm aaaaaaaaa advannnceee      mmmmeebbrer


((((((((((mmmmyyyyy kkkkkkkeyboaaardd outttttttttofff batttterriesssss)00000000


----------



## mynimal (Oct 26, 2004)

That was....err...entertaining...


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 7, 2004)

I  searched all over the site and I cant find where they tell you the ranks and how many posts you need to get them.


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Oct 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Garageboy101 @ Oct 25 2004 said:


> Ass yoiiiiu caan ssee iiiiÂ Â Â ammmmmmm aaaaaaaaa advannnceeeÂ Â Â mmmmeebbrer
> 
> 
> ((((((((((mmmmyyyyy kkkkkkkeyboaaardd outttttttttofff batttterriesssss)00000000


Talk about spam lol






Take That!


----------



## ziggy:{) (Oct 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Ahi @ Sep 14 2004 said:


> QUOTE(DemonStar @ Sep 13 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Tjalian @ Aug 7 2004 said:
> ...


unless you're special *cough*(Z)*cough*speechless*cough*


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 14, 2005)

This needs an update.
There are new member titles now for some strange reason. 
I'll go check them out.


----------



## 754boy (Jan 14, 2005)

These emoticons are cool too!


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here's to almost 50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice sig 754


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmmmm. How about the ribbons? How do you get new ones / make cool colors?
ex) 754boy has 3 red ribbons. Ziggy has 5 green ones. Why?


----------



## Smuff (Mar 4, 2007)

Dunno


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Mar 3 2007 said:


> Hmmmm. How about the ribbons? How do you get new ones / make cool colors?
> ex) 754boy has 3 red ribbons. Ziggy has 5 green ones. Why?



you get a red one when you get 1000 posts!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not too sure bout the green.. I use to think it was 1 per 100 post, but take a look me.. hmm..


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 4, 2007)

you get a red ribbon once you kill a fellow member of gbatemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck and i hope you dont pick me to kill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well on a serious note i think you need to be a mod irc staff or something to get special ribbons.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 4, 2007)

Newbie	- 0 posts - 0 green pips
Member	- 10 posts - 1 green pips
Advanced Member - 50 posts - 2 green pips
GBAtemp Regular	- 100 posts - 3 green pips
GBAtemp Fan -  300 posts - 4 green pips
GBAtemp Advance Fan - 500 posts - 5 green pips
GBAtemp Maniac	- 1000 posts - 1 red pips
GBAtemp Advance Maniac 	- 1500 posts - 2 red pips
GBAtemp Addict	- 2000 posts - 3 red pips
GBAtemp Psycho!	- 3000 posts - 4 red pips
GBAtemp Guru- 5000 posts - 5 red pips


----------



## Hooya (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll be an Advance fan soon.  I guess.


----------



## Gaisuto (Mar 4, 2007)

Holy crap I clicked on this topic, saw Tempest and went WHOAMG Tempest is back! Then I realized this was just an old topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Atleast I know I just need one more rank...


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> Holy crap I clicked on this topic, saw Tempest and went WHOAMG Tempest is back! Then I realized this was just an old topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love that game as well. a classic


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> Atleast I know I just need one more rank...


There's a secret rank, far out of the reach of any mere mortal.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 4, 2007)

your a tease shaun


----------



## dice (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Mar 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Atleast I know I just need one more rank...
> ...


It is Main admin?


----------



## 754boy (Mar 4, 2007)

So, any elite ranking for the 2000+ posters like me?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 4, 2007)

you ppl need to get laid


----------



## dice (Mar 4, 2007)

already have... it's called multi-tasking


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> already have... it's called multi-tasking


good comeback dice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im having sex while i type


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 7, 2004)

I  searched all over the site and I cant find where they tell you the ranks and how many posts you need to get them.


----------



## Arkansaw (Mar 4, 2007)

nah, pple would never have sex and surf gbatemp at the same time


----------



## Hooya (Mar 4, 2007)

GBAtemp is my post sex cigarette.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Arkansaw @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> nah, pple would never have sex and surf gbatemp at the same time


dont make me prove it


----------



## TheStump (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> you ppl need to get laid



LOL coming from soming who joined like 3 months ago and has already made 400+ posts.


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 4, 2007)

wow, that's quite a few posts in only 3 months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gratz


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Apr 10, 2007)

It shouldnt matter how many posts you have numbers dont mean shit its the content of your post my contest is usually shit byt hey


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 12, 2007)

I got my 500th post just yesterday.

Yay.

- Sam


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 22, 2007)

And I'm now nearly at 1000.

Yay.

- Sam


----------



## superrob (Aug 19, 2007)

got my 300 yesterday and i am surely not finished here


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE(The Teej @ Aug 7 2004 said:


> Woah... am I Gonna be a GBATemp Fan for a long time, lol.



wow.. and now..

anyway, how do you change your custom title?


----------



## test84 (Aug 22, 2007)

go to your controls -> edit profile.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 4, 2007)

I think I got promoted to upper class idiot in real life last year by my community. I am not surprised this kind of status has bled into a forum about portable gaming.


----------



## CatScam (Sep 5, 2007)

I didn’t know you could customize after 500 posts, I’m getting so close.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(CatScam @ Sep 4 2007 said:


> I didn’t know you could customize after 500 posts, I’m getting so close.



1 more post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 767 yaaay dp close to 1000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well not really but.. ya!! and look when i joined  lolz! in such a short time im gonna get a thousand YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charliesk8 (Sep 8, 2007)

i got like 2!


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 8, 2007)

3! yaaay!!


----------



## War (Oct 29, 2007)

The second post (or so) says that after 500, I can start to "customize"...what does that mean? Can someone explain, please?


----------



## dice (Oct 29, 2007)

By customize, he means editing the  text above your badge. As your one shows it's "member", but because I've gone past (well past 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) the 500 posts mark I can change it whatever I want. It's currently "thread hijacker" I believe... yup


----------



## War (Nov 24, 2007)

I see. Thank you.

Just wanted to post here to commend my ultimate goal. I have reached 501 posts o___o I didn't even notice until today.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> I see. Thank you.
> 
> Just wanted to post here to commend my ultimate goal. I have reached 501 posts o___o I didn't even notice until today.


This thread was made in 04.


Thank yo for your time. We will call back when Viagra is back on store shelves.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 7, 2004)

I  searched all over the site and I cant find where they tell you the ranks and how many posts you need to get them.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> I see. Thank you.
> 
> Just wanted to post here to commend my ultimate goal. I have reached 501 posts o___o I didn't even notice until today.



Congrats War.
It's nice to see real gamer girls around here =)


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 24, 2007)

This thread is BUMPTASTIC!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 27, 2007)

And you are morontastic. Why don't you use your godly mod powers to drop my post count to a negative number? Do you think I really need to SPAM just to add one more crappy notch to my belt? Get real.


----------



## Costello (Nov 27, 2007)

Why would you need to bump a sticky topic? That's mere spam to me. So GTFO!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> Why would you need to bump a sticky topic? That's mere spam to me. So GTFO!



*whimpers* Owch, I got bitch-slapped by Costello himself for that one.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 1, 2008)

Soo... when do i get promoted to admin/mod? =P


----------



## playallday (Sep 27, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Woah... am I Gonna be a GBATemp Fan for a long time, lol.


(says the guy with 3,705 posts...)


----------



## derrace (Oct 9, 2008)

remisser said:
			
		

> I've been here since '02 and I still don't have 500 posts.




lol, guess that means I am even worst off.. oh well, trying to get out of the newbie section =p


----------



## ComplicatioN (Nov 1, 2008)

my goal is 500


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 1, 2008)

ehhh...inb4flames for bumping?


----------



## Banger (Nov 1, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> ehhh...inb4flames for bumping?



Why did you bump this?


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 1, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause i tripped and accidently bumped into this.


----------



## Banger (Nov 1, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well do not be so clumsy next time.


Hmmm wonder if I will get "promoted" before the end of 2008.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Its weird that i see people with customized ranks when the are members or advanced members(1 or 2 green medals) How do they do that?


----------



## dice (Nov 3, 2008)

poke-arc-en-ciel_785 said:
			
		

> Its weird that i see people with customized ranks when the are members or advanced members(1 or 2 green medals) How do they do that?


like who?


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

he means the custom member title, i think...(yours is dicerrorist)


----------



## lolzed (Nov 3, 2008)

but he said the one with one or two *green*medals,it's still blur


----------

